# Texans Follow me ! ! !



## OutdoIndo (Sep 15, 2009)

Help us all out and become a member of an organization. Volunteer some spare time or simply stop being afraid to spread the word to your families and friends. It's time we Cannabis users were let out of our bonds!!! If I can do it, anyone can..


----------



## ridinslab (Sep 16, 2009)

I just signed up at my new local normal chapter... our meeting last week had a packed house! I hope more people get involved to help raise awareness to the misinformed.


----------



## lou~dog (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm in S.A. where can i go to sign up? I'd love to do it.


----------



## OutdoIndo (Sep 17, 2009)

www.texasnorml.org


----------



## OutdoIndo (Sep 17, 2009)

it's not free, but the $ is a donation to fund norml


----------



## OutdoIndo (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who is responding, don't forget to talk to friends and family about this. The more people that understand, the easier this will be.


----------



## lou~dog (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll try with out gettin slaped again lol some people just can't handle the truth


----------



## OutdoIndo (Sep 21, 2009)

lou~dog said:


> I'll try with out gettin slaped again lol some people just can't handle the truth




LOL, so that's what they mean when they say "the truth hurts"?


----------



## tebor (Sep 24, 2009)

My family and friends all support marijuana relegalization.
I've written letters to state politicians.
And I vote for Ron Paul.
go Weed!!!


----------



## Xeno420 (Sep 24, 2009)

Much respect to Texas, It's one of the few good states left, regardless of what anyone thinks.


----------



## ElvisC (Sep 25, 2009)

oh nice man, when i get $100 to spare i'll definitely hit this up


----------



## amv (Sep 26, 2009)

ElvisC said:


> oh nice man, when i get $100 to spare i'll definitely hit this up


the only thing i dont like about norml is its all about the money, i live in florida and we (Pufmm.com)are currently trying to get 700,000 signatures for a petition to legalize mmj and guess what its free. all you have to do is sign petition and help get signatures. Ive never heard of any Norml meetings down here and what have they really done to help legalize mj. Thats not a statement thats a question what have they done i would like to know. They have done nothin for us at pufmm and we are closer to legalizing mmj than we ever have been no thanks to norml


----------



## tebor (Sep 26, 2009)

orginizations need money to function.

lobbyists cost money.
does pufmm lobby congress?

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*What does NORML do?* 
NORML lobbies Congress and state legislatures for more rational and cost- effective marijuana policies. We provide expert witnesses for legislative hearings in support of marijuana reform legislation and to provide testimony to assist defendants charged with marijuana offenses. NORML also serves as a marijuana-law reform advocate with the media nationwide, publishes a periodic newsletter, and maintains a comprehensive web site, which includes a 50-state legislative tracking system, where visitors can inform themselves about the issue and send a free fax or an e-mail to their state and federal elected officials. In addition, we maintain a legal committee comprised of 350 criminal defense attorneys nationwide who specialize in the defense of individuals charged with marijuana-related offenses.[/FONT][/FONT]

NORML was founded in 1970 by Keith Stroup, funded by $5,000 from the Playboy Foundation. Since then, the organization has played a central role in the cannabis decriminalization movement. The organization has a large grassroots network with 135 chapters and over 550 lawyers. NORML holds both annual conferences and Continuing Legal Education (CLE)-accredited seminars.

n the 2006 United States midterm elections, NORML promoted several successful local initiatives that declared marijuana enforcement to be the lowest priority for local law enforcement

Norml has petitions
In 2009, NORML wrote a petition to President Barack Obama asking that he appoints a "Drug Czar" who will treat drug abuse as a health issue rather than a criminal issue and will move away from a "War on Drugs" paradigm. NORML's goal for this petition is 100,000 signatures.


Norml is hosting the sixth street smokeout.


----------



## amv (Sep 27, 2009)

tebor said:


> orginizations need money to function.
> 
> lobbyists cost money.
> does pufmm lobby congress?
> ...


I understand that everything cost money to make it happen.So why isnt norml helping out us in Florida with this petition ,i couldnt find it on the web page we are closer than ever to passing mmj in Florida what has norml done to help this particular cause , it has to help each and every state doesnt it why cant they help Pufmm. is it because it would cut into Normls donations to help support another cause? If not let me know we really could use the help so please if yous are as good as you say you are help us out . It shouldnt be about the money its about helping educate the people on mmj and helping out the ones who really need it .We only have until February 2010 to get the required signatures time is running out so please pm me if you really think you can help if not then i guess i proved my point


----------



## amv (Sep 27, 2009)

Tebor the one thing that holds norml back is they want the full legalization of mj but it dont take a rocket scientist to realize that you take one state at a time and eventually it will be legal, if u growers from texas are waiting for norml to do somethimg for your state u will be waiting a long time ur best bet is to get in contact with Kim Russell (president of pufmm) and find out how she did it if not where ur norml ts and keep waitin


----------



## tebor (Sep 27, 2009)

Puffm has a big red donate button on the top of their page.
they need funds just like NORML, just like MPP, just like, LEAP and others.

and acording to this article they are trying to raise $5 million.

According to this article Norml backed a local initiative in Jacksonville.

Article about Norml fighting drug testing in Florida.

and here is an article about a concert benefit to raise money for Fl Norml medical marijuana campaign.
and here Norml sues state of Florida for Paraquat spraying of marijuana fields.
article on Norml supporting a medical marijuana user on trial in FL.


I know for fact that NORML has testified before the state legislature here in Texas.

Plus I found this on a Norml Blog post:
Florida is NOT a legislative effort. It is a proposed statewide initiative that is in the signature gathering stage. This post and the Take Action Center page focus on legislation only. NORML generally tends not to report extensively on these efforts until after they have qualified for the ballot.

You can bet that once legislation is introduced by one of your state rep. that a NORML rep. will be there to testify before the state senate in support. They always do. And MPP too probably.


----------



## tebor (Sep 27, 2009)

Back to the subject of Texas.
why is HB 164 have the same status since Feb.? Is the house out of session?

anyway. All Texans should go to Texascompassion.com and support the bill. You can find out who your state Senator and Representitive are and then email them in support.


----------



## silversurfer210 (Sep 28, 2009)

OutdoIndo said:


> Help us all out and become a member of an organization. Volunteer some spare time or simply stop being afraid to spread the word to your families and friends. It's time we Cannabis users were let out of our bonds!!! If I can do it, anyone can..


nice read:

EL PASO  The year was 1969, and as suburban American teenagers explored the exotic possibilities of the $10 lid  about an ounce of marijuana, seeds, stems and all  Vietnam vets were coming home as addicts and inner cities were being hit by heroin epidemics.
In June that year, President Richard Nixon declared drug abuse a serious national threat, and the mass media images of stoned Woodstock hippies that followed in August reinforced his warnings.
The broad enforcement program he launched soon became known as the war on drugs, and grew to become a multibillion-dollar effort focused on interdiction, destruction of foreign crops and harsh penalties for even minor offenses.
On its 40th anniversary, the drug war continues at a cost in blood, ruined lives and public dollars that Nixon could never have imagined.
Over the decades, calls to reassess the policy, or even end it, have had little effect.
Last week, as the year's toll of drug killings in nearby Ciudad Juárez moved steadily toward 1,800  among the latest a headless, tortured body found in a canal  the debate finally came to the front line of the conflict: the border.
After 40 years and all the money spent, with U.S. consumption as high as ever, people languishing in prison for possession of soft drugs like marijuana and the violence in Mexico worse than ever, it seems to me that something has to change, said Kathleen Staudt, a professor at the University of Texas at El Paso, which hosted the U.S. War on Drugs conference.
More than two dozen drug experts, academics, border journalists and law enforcement officials gathered to compare notes for three days about drug policy, coming from Mexico, the United States and even Colombia.
Two seemingly unlikely advocates of radical change at the conference were Terry Nelson, a retired federal agent, and James Gray, a California state judge, both of whom once sent drug offenders to prison.
The global war on drugs is probably the greatest public policy failure of all time, said Nelson, who stalked traffickers in the Caribbean and Latin America during three decades with the U.S. Border Patrol, Customs and Department of Homeland Security.
The drug war has brought us the militarization of our police force, Nelson said. And it's killing our families when you put a mother or father in jail for smoking small amounts of marijuana.
Nelson said the answer is legalization, education and regulation, the treatment given two other dangerous but popular legal drugs, alcohol and tobacco.
Gray, a former federal prosecutor and now a silver-haired Republican judge in Orange County, has been arguing for reform since 1992, when he realized how many low-level drug users were being prosecuted.
We lead the world in incarceration of our own citizens, both in sheer numbers and on a per capita basis, he said, largely because of drug inmates.
Citing a public policy study that is best known for being ignored, he said, Sixteen years ago the Rand Corporation found that we get seven times more value for drug treatment than we do for law enforcement.
We cannot repeal the law of supply and demand. Maybe we should stop being moralists and start being managers, he said, despite the entrenched economic interests involved.
*Defending the drug war*
Over three days of discussion, one voice was heard loudly defending the present policy.
Ultimately what we are talking about is the obligation of the state to protect its citizens, said Anthony Placido, who leads the Drug Enforcement Administration's intelligence program.
It's about mind-altering substances that destroy human life and create the violence you see only a few blocks from here, he said.
His presentation depicted meth-ravaged American housewives, the butchered bodies of Mexican drug soldiers and brain scans that purported to show dead spots caused by heavy marijuana use.
We went to war after 9-11 when 3,100 people were killed. Thirty-eight thousand die every year in this country from drugs, he said, adding that decriminalization would bring further harm.
With Ciudad Juárez in sharp relief just across the border from the UTEP campus, Mexicans joined their American counterparts in a search for common policy ground between the world's largest consumer of illegal drugs and the supplier of much of them.
The Mexican academics showed no enthusiasm for legalization of drugs in the U.S. The abyss remains wide, according to one Mexican border journalist who paraphrased former Mexican President Porfirio Diaz to make his point.
Poor USA. So close to Mexico, so far from Mexican reality, was the cryptic assessment of Ramon Cantu, editor of El Mañana of Nuevo Laredo, where, three years ago, a reporter was badly wounded in a narco attack on the newspaper office.
* Taboo topic
*
The conference headliner was Sergio Fajardo Valderrama, a candidate for the Colombian presidency who helped bring peace to Medellin, once the most dangerous city on the planet because of wholesale drug killings.
On Monday night, Fajardo drew more than 2,000 anxious listeners to a Greek-themed reception hall in Ciudad Juárez with a speech about the revitalization of Medellin, a turnaround centered on police reform and dramatic public works projects, such as libraries and schools, in poor neighborhoods.
Noticeably absent from the gathering were two members of the Obama administration  Drug Czar Gil Kerlikowske and Border Czar Alan Bersin, who, according to Staudt, were invited but at the last minute declined to attend or send a representative.
The conversation was more choir practice than robust debate, as a consensus emerged that the enforcement-driven policy isn't working.
But, as one speaker reminded everyone, just talking about loosening drug policy remains the dangerous third-rail of American politics.
You touch it, and you're dead, she said.
Among the options examined were decriminalizing drug possession, with options ranging from marijuana to hard drugs, and treating drug abuse as a medical and social problem, rather than a crime.

A recent move in Mexico to decriminalize small amounts of drugs and a ruling by the Argentine Supreme Court that it is illegal for police to prosecute personal drug use buoyed arguments for legalization.
With the cartel drug war in Ciudad Juárez still raging, the man most responsible for bringing the drug debate to the border vowed not to rest.
We, as a community, are now armed with so much information, we can exert more pressure on our elected leaders, said El Paso Councilman Beto O'Rourke, who in January introduced a controversial resolution calling for an open discussion of all options on drug policy.
In this community, we may not all agree on the solution, but we all agree on the problem, he said. And it's hard to imagine that you could create a policy that would be more harmful.


----------



## amv (Sep 28, 2009)

Good luck guys ,i hope u have better luck than we have had here in Florida


----------



## tebor (Sep 29, 2009)

Iron Lion Zion said:


> when!?!?!?!?


The Link:
*Sixth Street Smokeout*


The Fourth Annual Sixth Street Smokeout will be held on Saturday, October 17th, 2009, at Momos Club (http://www.momosclub.com) in Austin, Texas.
The 6th Street Smokeout is now a yearly institution for Texas NORML, and this years 4th Annual promises to be as Austin as you can get. Featuring 5 local bands, a multimedia light show produced by Charles Beard, vendor booths from local head shops & artists, and food available from the Mellow Mushroom (http://mellowmushroom.com/), as well as sponsors like 420 Science, http://420science.com/ & High Times, http://hightimes.com/, the 4th Annual 6th St Smokeout is a cant miss event!
Schedule:
7:00pm  Doors open
7:45-8:45  The Upper Echelon, www.myspace.com/theupperechelonrock 
8:55-9:55  Dertybird, www.myspace.com/dertybirdmusic
10:10-11:10  Champagne with Friends, www.myspace.com/thomaschampagne
11:25-12:10  Graham Wilkinson & The Underground Township, www.myspace.com/undergroundtownship
12:20-1:40  Dubkids featuring Judge, www.myspace.com/dubkids
The charge for admission is $10. Texas NORML members get in for $5.


----------



## OutdoIndo (Sep 29, 2009)

"I understand that everything cost money to make it happen.So why isnt norml helping out us in Florida with this petition ,i couldnt find it on the web page we are closer than ever to passing mmj in Florida what has norml done to help this particular cause , it has to help each and every state doesnt it why cant they help Pufmm. is it because it would cut into Normls donations to help support another cause? If not let me know we really could use the help so please if yous are as good as you say you are help us out . It shouldnt be about the money its about helping educate the people on mmj and helping out the ones who really need it .We only have until February 2010 to get the required signatures time is running out so please pm me if you really think you can help if not then i guess i proved my point " 
*They Lobby Politicians On Our Behalf, Pay For Advertisements and Fund Medical studies!!!*


----------



## OutdoIndo (Sep 29, 2009)

Please be open minded AMV, NORML is in no way against your cause... FL is not nearly the conservative state that Texas is, so no worries man. Check it out, I'll prove that NORML is helping in Florida, not that it matters to me personally, it's the principle that counts. 

Maybe this info can help you AMV?
Florida NORML
1515 E. Livingston St.
Orlando, FL 32789 Map
Voice (407) 894-0052 
Officers: Roger Scott (Executive Director)

Florida State University NORML
A305 Oglesby Union
Tallahassee, FL 32306 Map
[email protected]
www.normlfsu.com
Officers: Brad Crocker (Executive Director), Matthew Zimmerman (Executive Director)

JAX NORML
P.O. Box 550944
Jacksonville, FL 32255-0944 Map
www.jax-norml.org
Officers: Jim Cullipher (Director)

NORML at University of Central Florida
Student Union 208 PO Box 163245
Orlando, FL 32817 Map
Voice (727) 642-9511 
[email protected]
www.normlucf.com
Officers: Tyler Smith (Executive Director), Axel Bilbaeo

NORML of South Florida
West Park, FL 33023 Map
Voice (954) 303-9254 
[email protected]
Officers: Karen Goldstein (Executive Director)

University of Florida NORML
300-40 J. Wayne Reitz Union, P.O. Box 118505
Gainesville, FL 
[email protected]
www.normluf.com


----------



## OutdoIndo (Sep 29, 2009)

p.s. it took me all of 3 minutes to find those... open your eyes my friend... and your mind will follow


----------



## OutdoIndo (Sep 29, 2009)

5 Things the Corporate Media Don&#8217;t Want You to Know About Cannabis: 1. Marijuana Use Is Not Associated With a Rise in Incidences of Schizophrenia 2. Marijuana Smoke Doesn&#8217;t Damage the Lungs Like Tobacco 3. Cannabis Use Potentially Protects, Rather Than Harms, the Brain 4. Marijuana Is a Terminus, Not a &#8216;Gateway,&#8217; to Hard Drug Use 5. Government&#8217;s Anti-Pot Ads Encourage, Rather Than Discourage, Marijuana Use


----------



## amv (Oct 1, 2009)

OutdoIndo said:


> p.s. it took me all of 3 minutes to find those... open your eyes my friend... and your mind will follow


Outdo I appreciate the links to norml and yes they do serve a purpose for the general legalization of marijuana, and yes i realize that everything cost money and it cost money to help fight for the rights of mj users, at the time i posted what i did i was just upset that the majority of mj users in florida that ive talked to and on this site dont want to help do there part in helping legalize mj.
After talking with the President of Pufmm she even stated that we have gotten some help from local norml chapters but NORML itself is more interested in the complete legalization of mj and has chosen to kind of sit this one out . Like i said sometimes u have to take baby steps before u learn to walk ,lets start by helping all states legalize medical mj and then it would be alot easier to legalize mj all together ( i really feel that norml realizes that these other orginizations need to work on donations
to. so norml doesnt support their cause because it would cut into their pocket book and take away donations from them . Please believe me when i say i wish i was wrong but sadly i think im right on target) Outdo thanks again for the post and i wish u guys up in Texas luck and every mj user needs to get off their butts and do something to help and quit waiting for others to do all the work.


----------



## OutdoIndo (Oct 3, 2009)

Don't be mad at NORML then; be mad at lazy fucking Florida potheads....


----------



## amv (Oct 3, 2009)

OutdoIndo said:


> Don't be mad at NORML then; be mad at lazy fucking Florida potheads....


 
ur right and i am pissed off at all of these stupid fuckin inbred rednecks down here who just dont get it. Like i said im not a Norml hater and i wish u guys the best of luck . I hope that u texas growers have bigger brains and balls than these lazy ignorant no nutted florida growers down here


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm planning on joining TXNorml as soon as the fundage is available.


----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately Texas was the first state to outlaw cannibis and with the politicians there it will be the last to relegalize it


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Oct 9, 2009)

guitarzan420 said:


> Unfortunately Texas was the first state to outlaw cannibis and with the politicians there it will be the last to relegalize it


Not true at all.
While we are a super Red state, we have a few representatives who support Medical marijuana/decriminalization... Ron Paul is the most apparent. Furthermore, we have the largest border with Mexico, and we all know what is going on down there.
If there was one state that could be the most important for Marijuana reform it would be Texas. Think about it, Texas + California, the two most populated/largest states with more liberal marijuana laws. That is over 60 million people who have access to marijuana. If Texas falls in line with California, I think more states would follow suit, more so than if any other state did the same.


----------



## OutdoIndo (Oct 10, 2009)

So far 13 states have "decriminalized" Cannabis already (in one way or another), and there are at least another 10-13 more states with proposals awaiting legislation this year. That could end up with more than 1/2 the United States decriminalizing Marijuana for a myriad of different reasons: from tax revenue to lowering demand for Mexican Cartel Marijuana. This plant will be the answer to many of our Green concerns as well. It is undeniable and soon the baby boomers will be replaced entirely by my generation: *Generation X ! ! !* Things will never be the same.


----------



## constructionpig (Oct 10, 2009)

I've written letters to politicians in Texas only 1 reply Angie Chen.


----------



## OutdoIndo (Oct 12, 2009)

constructionpig said:


> I've written letters to politicians in Texas only 1 reply Angie Chen.


What did she say?


----------



## OutdoIndo (Oct 14, 2009)

View attachment 582612

MAP:

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?name=Momos&city=Austin&state=TX&address=618+W+6th+St+#+200&zipcode=78701&country=US&latitude=30.269697&longitude=-97.748623&geocode=ADDRESS&id=9752281#a/maps/m::12:30.269694:-97.748614:0:::::1:1:1::/e


----------



## obligatedaggie (Oct 18, 2009)

What are the meetings like? I'm in Texas NORML but I never got my card (or the free gift) in the mail, but didn't mind so much since at the time I didn't plan to attend meetings. The closest chapter is Houston, though, honestly Austin is just as far for me, but both still 2 hours. Would they be worth the trip? I'm in College Station, and while their are potheads out here, I don't like associating with idiot potheads; the ones who broadcast or are careless with the crop you know? At the same time, I do NOT look like a bud smoker, so people like me who you'd never guess, never broach it. It's like a viscious circle of silence -_-


----------



## smokinjimmy (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey every body,

Have you heard the news Obama is not focusing efforts on prosecuting medical marijuana users. The only good thing he has done for this country so far.
I would like every body to help me to take action in getting Texas Legislation to pass the medical marijuana bill. 

This link will show you how to take action. You have several options 
http://www.mpp.org/states/texas/take-action.html

This link is a prewritten letter to Texas Legislators
https://ssl.capwiz.com/mpp/issues/alert/?alertid=12199006
Remember you forward this to your friends and family or anybody you know who will support it.


----------



## tebor (Oct 22, 2009)

A while back I got this response from Wayne Christian:

Thank you for contacting Rep. Christian in reference to your views on
HB 902 relating to penalties for the possession of marijuana.

Rep. Christian is aware of the legislation and will be watching its progress. 
He will give it careful consideration as testimony for all sides is presented in committee
hearings and debate goes forward on the House floor. 

As always, Rep. Christian appreciates the input of constituents. 
Please feel free to contact our office again if we can assist with a state-related matter.


----------



## OutdoIndo (Mar 1, 2010)

obligatedaggie said:


> What are the meetings like? I'm in Texas NORML but I never got my card (or the free gift) in the mail, but didn't mind so much since at the time I didn't plan to attend meetings. The closest chapter is Houston, though, honestly Austin is just as far for me, but both still 2 hours. Would they be worth the trip? I'm in College Station, and while their are potheads out here, I don't like associating with idiot potheads; the ones who broadcast or are careless with the crop you know? At the same time, I do NOT look like a bud smoker, so people like me who you'd never guess, never broach it. It's like a viscious circle of silence -_-


Sorry, i haven't been on in a minute... the meetings are very casual and easy-going.... the only thing i want to say to every1: STOP SMOKING CIGARETTES @ NORML EVENTS PLEASE!!!! 
less cigs = more Mary to share ^^ I was slightly disappointed at the amount of tobacco i smelled in the air at the 6th streer Smokeout... other than that, I mainly spread the word to any (and every1) willing to listen. I plan to go to the march for legalization in Austin this spring, but i mainly do my talking OUTSIDE of gatherings and more personally, but that is just myself.


----------



## OutdoIndo (Mar 1, 2010)

tebor said:


> A while back I got this response from Wayne Christian:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Rep. Christian in reference to your views on
> HB 902 relating to penalties for the possession of marijuana.
> ...


VERY NICE!!!! Thank You!!!! That is all it takes, I am not asking for money, just balls =)


----------



## OutdoIndo (Mar 1, 2010)

BTW: that is an awesome and inspiring response from a Texas Rep. !!!! I am so excited, things are beginning to change, and it IS because of us =)


----------

